# What I've learned in the past 12 years.  aero



## Eggman (May 24, 2008)

It's been a couple years since I posted so I thought I'd slide everyone a lame update of "tricks" I've learned. 

1. Use marbles as your medium, not rocks or anything else. 

2. Get an airstone under the roots. 

3. Grow each plant in a 20 gallon trash can. 

4. Use one HPS and one MH if you can. 

5. After 3 weeks from seed your plant will grow 10 inches per day (1.5 -2.0) tall a day. Root growth will be about 5-10 feet a day. You'll see. 

6. Dutch Master is awesome! Super thrive is amazing. 

7. Buy a kill-a-watt to measure the electricity you use :banana:

8. Using tap water isn't too bad. 

9. 100ml per 5 gallons with Dutch master.

10. Spider mites suck huge ****. 

11. Use enough ventalation to cycle the air in your grow room once a minute. 

12. When the lights are off keep the fans on, unless you're running co2. 

I'm going to post cloning and how to grow from a seed in a sec. I know you know, but I've mastered some stuff.


----------



## massproducer (May 25, 2008)

Use marbles as your medium, not rocks or anything else.

Why?


After 3 weeks from seed your plant will grow 10 inches per day, Root growth will be about 5-10 feet a day

What are you growing?  I have never in my long leggied life, seen some 10 foot roots that can grow in 1 night, lol, 10 inches of growth per day during the veg????

Maybe I am reading this wrong but this honestly doesn't make much sense to me


----------



## Eggman (May 25, 2008)

.. seems I'll have to show ya. 

Going to buy a camera today, light comes on at 7pm my time. as soon as i can I'll post pictures of the setup, roots, and cloner. I wont let ya down. 

Good to see you again! It's been 2 years. I think you joined the site a little after me. :holysheep:

Marbles: why?  There's not run off from the marbles such as rock dust to clog pumps or sprinklers, they are simpler to reuse and they drop right out of the roots. Rocks are messier. Boil teh marbles when you're done and use them again. The dont stain the water or roots and they reflect a  little light. It's just prefference i guess, but after years of rock dust and having to clean my sprinklers, I thought of marbles.


----------



## The New Girl (May 25, 2008)

Eggman said:
			
		

> Marbles: why?  There's not run off from the marbles such as rock dust to clog pumps or sprinklers, they are simpler to reuse and they drop right out of the roots. Rocks are messier. Boil teh marbles when you're done and use them again. The dont stain the water or roots and they reflect a  little light. It's just prefference i guess, but after years of rock dust and having to clean my sprinklers, I thought of marbles.



Hey, have you lost your marbles? LOL That sounds cool but in some hydro set-ups wouldn't that create a lot of weight if you just had one cover (4' by 4') with lots of pots in it? Do they get hot? I think it would look cool, better than hydroton. Looking forward to seeing your set-up... The root growth seems , well got photos?


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

That all sounds well and good but I don't know about your measurements. There's no way plants will grow 10 inches per day. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 25, 2008)

maybe if u add up all the growth from all the heads 

9 heads + top, 1" a day each. Thats definetely accurate. lol but yea no, not 10" from just the top every day


----------



## The New Girl (May 25, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> That all sounds well and good but I don't know about your measurements. There's no way plants will grow 10 inches per day. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.



I think he's just goofing on the forum,  why would anyone use a 20 gallon trash can when a 5 gal pail is more than enough? You're right, the measurements are not even realistic, he could be an alien though. Spider mites do suck !!!


----------



## Tater (May 26, 2008)

Not to be a jerk but don't you use hydroton or other materials for their ability to hold moisture and air and/or helper bacteria?  Wouldn't marbles negate all of that?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 26, 2008)

well? what happened to the pics????

marbles seems also to be expensive, do you know how many marbles I would need to replace my hydrotron?  a lot!lol
or maybe you are talking of marble stones?

and well I would like to hear more about the projection of 10 inch growth of vegging plants a day! really I would like to know exactly how you do that!

sounds like a miracle to me!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> well? what happened to the pics????
> 
> marbles seems also to be expensive, do you know how many marbles I would need to replace my hydrotron?  a lot!lol
> or maybe you are talking of marble stones?
> ...



LOL--Wouldn't you love to only have to veg for 2-3 days or so...?


----------



## snuggles (May 26, 2008)

Eggman said:
			
		

> .. seems I'll have to show ya.
> 
> Going to buy a camera today, light comes on at 7pm my time. as soon as i can I'll post pictures of the setup, roots, and cloner. I wont let ya down.
> 
> ...


 
How about using nothing...that's what I do. I am ready to learn sounds like you been at it a while. Good stuff!!!


----------



## snuggles (May 26, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> I think he's just goofing on the forum,  why would anyone use a 20 gallon trash can when a 5 gal pail is more than enough? You're right, the measurements are not even realistic, he could be an alien though. Spider mites do suck !!!


 
20 gallons is small for a aero res., he's not talking DWC. Plus he said he gets huge roots, I grew aero and the roots are insane better than my DWC roots. I also think he's talking monster plants, big ones. I disagree with the airstones though, it's aero you don't need airstones, it's redundant and airstones will affect pH at times so why bother.

I'm with some of you on the growth...maybe 10 inches on different areas etc. Sunflowers which reach for the sun CAN grow up to a foot a day at their peak key word being CAN. Also 10 foot of root, not one root but a plants whole root system I can buy. I grew aero in rails and the roots were in the res within weeks and even the plant furthest away over 4 ft. had roots in the res. early on. Whole root system I buy but not each root.

Also I disagree with some things you say but what do I know...12 years is a long time and I would love to hear more, some growers cease to amaze me, and in a good way. I say before we all jump down his throat we give him a fair shot. I have grown using many of the different ways (DWC,Drip< Ebb and Flow etc.) Once I tried aero I knew I would never go back to any other hydro. It's fast as hell and the amount of O2 that the roots get is incredible, I don't care how many airstones you have in your DWC LOL. So I am a bit skeptical but part of me is ready to be amazed.


----------



## tcooper1 (May 28, 2008)

I learn a little bit from everyone on this site


----------



## The New Girl (May 28, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> 20 gallons is small for a aero res., he's not talking DWC. Plus he said he gets huge roots, I grew aero and the roots are insane better than my DWC roots. I also think he's talking monster plants, big ones. I disagree with the airstones though, it's aero you don't need airstones, it's redundant and airstones will affect pH at times so why bother.
> 
> I'm with some of you on the growth...maybe 10 inches on different areas etc. Sunflowers which reach for the sun CAN grow up to a foot a day at their peak key word being CAN. Also 10 foot of root, not one root but a plants whole root system I can buy. I grew aero in rails and the roots were in the res within weeks and even the plant furthest away over 4 ft. had roots in the res. early on. Whole root system I buy but not each root.
> 
> Also I disagree with some things you say but what do I know...12 years is a long time and I would love to hear more, some growers cease to amaze me, and in a good way. I say before we all jump down his throat we give him a fair shot. I have grown using many of the different ways (DWC,Drip< Ebb and Flow etc.) Once I tried aero I knew I would never go back to any other hydro. It's fast as hell and the amount of O2 that the roots get is incredible, I don't care how many airstones you have in your DWC LOL. So I am a bit skeptical but part of me is ready to be amazed.



Stupid me, shows what I know, i was thinking dirt in the 20 gal, hmmm, i guess i should have looked at his thread closer, see aero now, my apolies. Still would love to see some photos  I wasn't sure if he was trying to be funny or honest to tell the truth??? i'm blonde, what can i say LOL


----------



## Cannibud (May 30, 2008)

I know my 5.5 footer has filled the emtire bottom of its 5 gallon container.
It only took my girl 5 weeks to veg from seedling to 5 footer. The growth in this DWC system is pretty astounding.


----------



## snuggles (May 30, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Stupid me, shows what I know, i was thinking dirt in the 20 gal, hmmm, i guess i should have looked at his thread closer, see aero now, my apolies. Still would love to see some photos  I wasn't sure if he was trying to be funny or honest to tell the truth??? i'm blonde, what can i say LOL


 
LOL no need to apologize silly....we're all a little confused here waiting for some more pics or something, who knows what he was talking about:ignore:


----------

